# Groomer depth



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

So as some of you may know I am nuts! Seriously though I got a accuproducts reel gauge and a groomer gauge. Question is, Should the groomer be lower than the reel or higher? And how much lower/higher? inches please.

Thanks,

William


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

typically the groomer should be set to go 1/3rd the height of cut down into the canopy. So if you wanted to cut at 3/4", you'd set the groomer to 1/2" off the ground or 1/4" into the canopy.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Yes, the groomer should be set LOWER than the reel HOC but I don't think there is a general percentage in relation to the HOC at the HOC we are cutting at. The goal of the groomer is to cut the runners(stolons) and create new growing points and promote more upright growth. It also helps to thin the canopy out some to allow more sunlight in which will also help create more growth.

When setting the groomer, you will need to take into account that since the stolons grow above or on top of the ground that is where you need to set it at in order to clip them. So if you are mowing at .300" or .750" the stolons will basically be in the same area regardless of your HOC. I have my(groomer) set at .150" and have seen good results from that HOC for my lawn and I have considered going lower. Everyone's lawn condition will be different so it will be something you need to experiment with but I believe .150" is a good starting point and then adjust up or down from there depending on your results.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Yes, the groomer should be set LOWER than the reel HOC but I don't think there is a general percentage in relation to the HOC at the HOC we are cutting at. The goal of the groomer is to cut the runners(stolons) and create new growing points and promote more upright growth. It also helps to thin the canopy out some to allow more sunlight in which will also help create more growth.
> 
> When setting the groomer, you will need to take into account that since the stolons grow above or on top of the ground that is where you need to set it at in order to clip them. So if you are mowing at .300" or .750" the stolons will basically be in the same area regardless of your HOC. I have my(groomer) set at .150" and have seen good results from that HOC for my lawn and I have considered going lower. Everyone's lawn condition will be different so it will be something you need to experiment with but I believe .150" is a good starting point and then adjust up or down from there depending on your results.


Just a question because I don't have one on my reel, do you run your groomer every time you mow, or is it something you can choose to disengage?


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> [
> 
> Just a question because I don't have one on my reel, do you run your groomer every time you mow, or is it something you can choose to disengage?


I have a greensmaster flex 2100 with a groomer and you can raise it up out of the canopy, and you could also remove the belt that drives it so it won't spin at all.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the groomer should be set LOWER than the reel HOC but I don't think there is a general percentage in relation to the HOC at the HOC we are cutting at. The goal of the groomer is to cut the runners(stolons) and create new growing points and promote more upright growth. It also helps to thin the canopy out some to allow more sunlight in which will also help create more growth.
> ...


I use mine every time I mow but I do have the option of turning it off/forward/reverse. I usually run mine in reverse as it is a little more aggressive that way.


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> Yes, the groomer should be set LOWER than the reel HOC but I don't think there is a general percentage in relation to the HOC at the HOC we are cutting at. The goal of the groomer is to cut the runners(stolons) and create new growing points and promote more upright growth. It also helps to thin the canopy out some to allow more sunlight in which will also help create more growth.
> 
> When setting the groomer, you will need to take into account that since the stolons grow above or on top of the ground that is where you need to set it at in order to clip them. So if you are mowing at .300" or .750" the stolons will basically be in the same area regardless of your HOC. I have my(groomer) set at .150" and have seen good results from that HOC for my lawn and I have considered going lower. Everyone's lawn condition will be different so it will be something you need to experiment with but I believe .150" is a good starting point and then adjust up or down from there depending on your results.


MQ,,,in what direction should the groomer be set on the LM56? I thought I read the manual say "regular direction". But for a newbie like me that's useless. Do they mean it spins FORWARD? Or Backward? Thanks


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I think the question should be what is a groomer? MQ has a metal rod with metal "blades" on it. I have a groomer that has plastic bristles. completely different use cases. I run min 0.1 below my bed knife because I want to "fluff" the grass, where as MQ wants to cut the runners.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

William said:


> I think the question should be what is a groomer? MQ has a metal rod with metal "blades" on it. I have a groomer that has plastic bristles. completely different use cases. I run min 0.1 below my bed knife because I want to "fluff" the grass, where as MQ wants to cut the runners.


MQ has a groomer as he described. A rotary brush that you call a groomer. He also has a dethatcher which is like a groomer but with half the blades as a groomer with thicker blades.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Backyard Soldier said:


> MQ,,,in what direction should the groomer be set on the LM56? I thought I read the manual say "regular direction". But for a newbie like me that's useless. Do they mean it spins FORWARD? Or Backward? Thanks


"Regular Direction" is Forward and Reverse is more aggressive. I've always had mine in the reverse direction as I want a more aggressive grooming. I have noticed over the years that using the groomer causes the blades of grass to stand more upright and I don't get as much "weaving" as I see in some peoples lawns.


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks Airborne! Just placed my order. Waiting for both gages now.


----------

